
Is Nokia really bringing back the 3310? - johndunne
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/38980782/is-nokia-bringing-back-the-3310-and-who-would-want-a-retro-phone
======
johndunne
I remember when this first came out, I saved furiously to buy one which took
ages on a student budget! And boy was I excited when I finally got one! Can't
imagine it'd appeal to many other than the 'a phone should be a phone' market
now though!

------
swamp40
You'd think Nokia would have fired that guy by now.

You know, the one making these incredibly poor market decisions.

